# skulls?



## brian m (Apr 8, 2007)

just a question, but i was wondering what everyone here does with the skulls on some of the animals that they skin out?? i have 4 colonies of beetles going and i am possibly looking for food. any help would be greatly appreciated.
brian m
[email protected]


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ill be contacting you the next time i shoot a badger. i got 2 this year, but both were head shots with a 223, and the skull was mush, but ive been wanting to get one done for awhile.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

where'd you get the beatles? I'm thinking of getting some for cleaning skulls.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I've got 4 coyote skulls frozen right now. What were you thinking?


----------



## brian m (Apr 8, 2007)

big al, bought the beetles on ebay
fall guy, would you be interested in getting rid of them? possibly to purchase or to trade uncleaned skulls for cleaned skulls??
neb bo, just let me know


----------

